# My 90 day Dnp and T3 cycle - day 21 picture update



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Hey

shredding cycle

125mg dnp

50mg t3

take it Before bed - sides sweating at night, get out of breath easy and that's about it , it's fine

currently on day 21 ... 69 days to go.

My body isn't great I want to loose all the fat and then after 90 days lean bulk with test and tren for another 90 days

Heres results so far bearing in mind you hold water etc and you don't really see the true changes off dnp untill a week after you come of it , impressed with the results so far ! Another 69 days and all the fat will be gone.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Iv never run or never would run these compounds. T3 may burn off abit of muscle if u are not runnin any gear. I can see a clear change in pics above. What was your startin weight and how tall are you mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You can't be serious. Another 61days you'll be dead I reckon there's fvck all of you.

How much do you weigh? And how old are you?


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I'm 6ft 3 and I don't weigh myself I go by pictures and the mirror


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I'm 19 goal is to loose all the fat and then lean bulk for 90 days with test and tren ????


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mate seriously. you shouldve lean bulked from where you were in pic 1


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Shredded94 said:


> Hey
> 
> shredding cycle
> 
> ...


You need to bulk mate you'll damage yourself doing more dnp the reason your not looking as lean as you want is because you've got hardly any muscle..


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

mate an honest opinion from me- you dont need to be on dnp you need to eat and hit the gym big time, get some mass on that body before you even contemplate cutting


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you couldve lean bulked from pic one and dropped BF aswell with the right diet


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

It's only 69 days I can cope with being a skinny **** ... Then I'll just lean bulk with test and tren ... You put on more muscle with low bf


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I havnt got a diet either just eat anything I want but count the calories and eat 2000 cals a day


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Seriously forget that dnp mate, you will end up sick if you run the full course. Get yourself into a gym and up your calories build some natural muscle. Your own test levels are high enough for you to lean bulk without screwing with gear. Don't get any leaner mate you won't look healthy at all.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You can't be serious. Another 61days you'll be dead I reckon there's fvck all of you.
> 
> How much do you weigh? And how old are you?


I'm glad somebody said it. I didn't wana be rude about it


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Dnp works better at low dose for a long period you get hardly any sides I honestly don't even realise I'm even on it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Your majorly skinny and on DNP? Wtf

Go on a LEAN major bulk


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

Shredded94 said:


> *It's only 69 days I can cope with being a skinny **** ... Then I'll just lean bulk with test and tren* ... You put on more muscle with low bf


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

low muscle mass + high bf % sucks

so im lowering high bf% so i look and feel good with a top off. then ill add muscle mass

EASY


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Shredded94 said:


> Hey
> 
> shredding cycle
> 
> ...


Jesus mate, what are you doing??? You need to stop the dnp right now bro, you are FAR to skinny!! Serious!!!

No steroids yet either!! It seems to me you possibly have a serious case of body dysmorphiia if you're actually looking in the mirror and thinking you need to lose weight...you look ill buddy.

You need to put on weight...and lots of it (both fat and muscle)!!

Please stop the dnp now???


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

my 14yo brother looks like you, you cant be serious !!

test tren LOL


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Shredded94 said:


> low muscle mass + high bf % sucks
> 
> so im lowering high bf% so i look and feel good with a top off. then ill add muscle mass
> 
> EASY


You look much better in the first pic mate.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Yes you are carrying some fat, and I can appreciate why you want it gone since I am pretty OCD about staying lean myself.
> 
> But, DNP + T3 is not what you should be doing. It will destroy what little muscle you have left. Why do that? This is tantamount to insanity (or more like an eating disorder / extreme body dismorphia).
> 
> ...


I've tried mate, but I think we're wasting our time on this one mate. The op is either a troll or has some serious mental issues.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> i will be updating on day 45 ...in another 24 days
> 
> stay posted


OK, having just written all that out, I am now calling BS.

This is troll thread.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Troll. If not, mental case. Good advice been given, some people just don't listen.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> i will be updating on day 45 ...in another 24 days
> 
> *stay posted*


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Lol are you stupid, another 60 days on dnp and you will weigh about 5stone having said that you look about 9 now. Why the hell are you trying to loose weight with drugs, do some cardio and eat better!


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

more muscle mass will help shift fat anyway, am I right?


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Youre gonna resemble Christian Bale in the Machinist.
> View attachment 150734


that is exactly what i pictured, you look ill imo sort your training and diet out i know loads of people that do this take drugs and forget the rest,


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol ur gunna look great mate by the end even skinnier and even less muscle which let's face it isn't ur strong point


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

wtf u look like a skeleton your gonna die if you carry on.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Sad thing is, I don't think he is trolling...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You don't need to be cutting mate, you'll end up majorly underweight and you might fck up your body for good. Stop the cut NOW and start bulking, that's my advice.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

You look like a famine victim.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> Hey
> 
> shredding cycle
> 
> ...


Dude, everyone here is saying the same thing, take their advice, you've been given some good advice by more experienced people.


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

Perhaps the OP thinks he's on one of those pro anorexia sites....


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jesus H Christ


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

well i like what you are doing Shredded94

let ppl talk and do your thing

bookmarked this thread would be cool if you could post a update once a week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Shredded94 said:


> Hey
> 
> shredding cycle
> 
> ...


this looks like a slightly less extremist version of this










you don't need a cut, you need a manorexia therapist


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

TROLLLLLL!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

So, you are 6'3'', probably 140 pounds, I'm the same height and I can tell the weight for that look because I had it, speaking of looks, you look like you have been doing bench presses and crunches for 1 month and...... You are cutting...... With DNP......

Not only that, you are NINETEEN, you are doing DNP and T3 for THREE MONTHS and you are going to do Test and TREN for 12 weeks after that.

I have one question: When do you escaped of the psychiatric institution?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

I got cained like the Op in this thread. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/242348-my-dnp-pics.html

But 8/9 months from the starting pic on that thread i got to this, with work to do i might add. Must admit im experienced though and done it before...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

adam28 said:


> I got cained like the Op in this thread. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/242348-my-dnp-pics.html
> 
> But 8/9 months from the starting pic on that thread i got to this, with work to do i might add. Must admit im experienced though and done it before...


Don't encourage him. He's 19 and ain't got a fvucking clue what he's doing!!!


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

Is this absolutely ****ing serious? This guy is going to end up on ****ing ITV news at 10 like the rest of the retarded DNP abusers. What the **** is he evening thinking? Just ****ing go to the gym and lift some weights you lazy ****. You will kill yourself otherwise.

We are all lazy unless we do anything about it. Get to the gym, eat right, and naturally your body will tone up the proper way.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

bro, do you even lift?!!


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

This is hilarious.

Well, it's hilarious and also kind of annoying, as this guy could possibly die or end up in hospital and give DNP an even worse rep when it's actually fairly safe IF used correctly.

People have already said it, but I'll say it again. You have low body fat already off 21 days, and you're going to do another SIXTY NINE. You will literally have nothing left. You will burn through almost all the fat and then start eating away at your muscle at an alarming rate. You could easily lose 5lbs of your current muscle mass which you'd spend the first month of your bulk gaining back.

One thing I've noticed in my years of cutting and bulking is that very low body fat only seems to be attainable when you have a lot of muscle. When you have very little muscle (like you), fat pockets are a lot more noticeable and a lot more difficult to get rid of without reducing the body fat so much in other areas that you start to look ill. Unless you have a lot of muscle to really get your metabolic furnace going, your body really clings on to those last pockets of fat for dear life, and you tend to burn all of your muscle off before they go.

Believe me, I've yoyo'd enough times to know that now. One other thing I've noticed is that your current body fat with a skinny frame will look SIGNIFICANTLY lower if you build muscle. When I had little muscle I used to get really annoyed as I had little fat pockets around my hips, but then I realised that the vast majority of men have that. The only difference is that it's far more noticeable when the fat is hanging off a bony frame, whereas it sort of spreads out a lot more if it's on a muscular frame with wide lats.

Anyway, I doubt you'll listen but I just wanted to get the point across anyway. You won't last another 69 days on DNP and T3. This isn't some sort of egotistical challenge, I'm just telling you that you don't have enough fat left to burn through 69 days of DNP, so you're going to burn through that and then burn through a huge chunk of your already low muscle which you'll spend half of your bulk gaining back.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

I think starting from a lean base is def way to go, like Adam said. People just parrot the same thing, ur to skinny etc etc. u won't need the rest of the 90 days just continue till your happy with your starting bodyfat, then you have a bit of wiggle room to go up when u start gaining lbm. Don't "bulk" it's retarded.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> I think starting from a lean base is def way to go, like Adam said. People just parrot the same thing, ur to skinny etc etc. u won't need the rest of the 90 days just continue till your happy with your starting bodyfat, then you have a bit of wiggle room to go up when u start gaining lbm. Don't "bulk" it's retarded.


Fvucking idiot!!!!

If he's a troll or not don't be telling him to carry on. He'll either end up seriously ill or even dead.

He's bf is low enough. The reason he has no six pack is because he hasn't worked out a single day in his life, he has no muscle to be showing through. If he eat and trained right he would start seeing what he wants. Telling him to keep at the dnp is just fvucking stupid

You could wrap you finger and thumb round his arm and the would touch ffs


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> I think starting from a lean base is def way to go, like Adam said. People just parrot the same thing, ur to skinny etc etc. u won't need the rest of the 90 days just continue till your happy with your starting bodyfat, then you have a bit of wiggle room to go up when u start gaining lbm. Don't "bulk" it's retarded.


So much crap in this post I'm not sure where to begin.

1). He is already lean. If he adds a good amount of muscle to his current frame he'll have a good physique. Body fat is considerably more noticeable on skinny physiques (also known as 'skinny fat').

2). People 'parrot the same thing' because it's universally accepted by many highly experienced athletes and bodybuilders as the best advice.

3). The fact that this guy wants to do a 90 day DNP and T3 cycle with his current body shows that he has an horrendously warped sense of judgement about his own physique, so suggesting that he "continue until he's happy" is probably the most dangerous advice of all.

4). Bulking is when you add any caloric surplus to your BMR to build muscle. Bulking isn't where you stuff your face. You can gain plenty of lean body mass with virtually no body fat on a bulk. Bulk = build muscle, cut = burn fat. That's as far as their meanings go.

5). This way of going about it is horrendously inefficient. Your body doesn't like buying that skinny so it's going to hold onto those final fat pockets for as long as it can, and may easily start to preferentially burn muscle instead. As I said before, he could easily burn 5lbs of muscle doing this daft DNP and T3 cycle and then waste a full month or more of his bulk cycle gaining back the muscle he burnt. His body is fine to start bulking. He can do a lean bulk to gain muscle, and then when it's time to cut, his BMR is going to be a lot higher because of the extra pounds of muscle which burn a certain amount of calories a day just to keep working. It will then be a lot easier and faster to shed any excess fat whilst retaining the muscle he's gained.

In a nutshell, it's an awful, inefficient and dangerous idea.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

OP........you dead yet?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol at abc and dead calm getting there panties in a twist. He's taking 125mg of dnp u retards. It's a baby dose. Jesus..


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn I missed all the fun..Just get your things in order now,so your mum only has to concentrate on your funeral when you drop dead..

I suggest you grow up and listen to what you are being told by those who have a concern for you.DNP is a very dangerous drug if used stupidly .


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Lol at abc and dead calm getting there panties in a twist. He's taking 125mg of dnp u retards. It's a baby dose. Jesus..


You sir need to hush that trap before someone is seriously ill.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Growing Lad said:


> Lol at abc and dead calm getting there panties in a twist. He's taking 125mg of dnp u retards. It's a baby dose. Jesus..


For 3 months straight with nothing of him to burn. Seriously I'm worried for this kid's health.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> Lol at abc and dead calm getting there panties in a twist. He's taking 125mg of dnp u retards. It's a baby dose. Jesus..


They're not the retards in this thread, you and the op on the other hand.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Lol at abc and dead calm getting there panties in a twist. He's taking 125mg of dnp u retards. It's a baby dose. Jesus..


A baby dose for a grown man with a decent amount of weight.

pr**k!!!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Growing Lad said:


> Lol at abc and dead calm getting there panties in a twist. He's taking 125mg of dnp u retards. It's a baby dose. Jesus..


Numb nut. Be quiet


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I was 196lbs on day 1 .. I have added in 30 mins cardio fasted every morning know 

Bring on 8% bf


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

This is basically verging on drug assisted anorexia considering what you're going to look like by the end of it all


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

You can't be serious with this thread... Usind DNP, then TESTand tren?.... Do you even lift bro? Does not look as if you ever lifted or even dieted for more than a month.

jzuz... And on 90 days DNP, as it where candy.


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I just want to loose all of the fat !

Then start building lean quality muscle


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

mate listen to the advice people are giving you on here do a clean bulk at say 500 cals over maintenance train hard get a good diet in place and youll look way better than the way your heading now..you aint got much fat on you now at all ..fill out your muscles underneath that layer of fat and youd look pretty lean anyways ...you defo dont need dnp mate that is a fact


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hate to point this out, but in order to gain muscle you need a calorie surplus. This will mean as well as muscle you will also put on some fat. What you are doing might kill you but even if it doesn't it is a waste of time since the fat will come back as you bulk. The safest and best thing would have been to bulk first (not that you are old enough to use AAS yet anyway - but I am sure you will), then cut the fat once you have the muscle you want.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I was your build when I was 11 years old  Seriously get on clean bulk... that in itself will reduce your fat%


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Matt2 said:


> Hate to point this out, but in order to gain muscle you need a calorie surplus. This will mean as well as muscle you will also put on some fat. What you are doing might kill you but even if it doesn't it is a waste of time since the fat will come back as you bulk. The safest and best thing would have been to bulk first (not that you are old enough to use AAS yet anyway - but I am sure you will), then cut the fat once you have the muscle you want.


he doesnt look like hes trained a day in his life mate im pretty sure he could put on a fair amount of muscle mass without putting on too much fat at all


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> I think starting from a lean base is def way to go, like Adam said. People just parrot the same thing, ur to skinny etc etc. u won't need the rest of the 90 days just continue till your happy with your starting bodyfat, then you have a bit of wiggle room to go up when u start gaining lbm. Don't "bulk" it's retarded.


Can I ask you a serious question and get a serious reply mate...then I'm gonna get off this thread and leave you to fvck yourself up.

You've obviously never lifeted and never dieted, but you've come on a bodybuilding/steroid forum and seem to think you know more than all these experienced guys giving you advice.

What makes you think with your zero weight training and diet experience you know more than us??

Please explain??


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Mate, take everyones advice and stop this madness, you are already very skinny and putting yourself at risk of health issues to become skinnier.

In all honesty you simply have a young, undeveloped body. What you should be concentrating on is nailing your diet and bulking. As you add more muscle you will burn more fat so as long as you diet correctly you shouldn't need the DNP to get into decent shape.

There is so much good information on this site, take advantage of it and listen to what experienced people tell you.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Good trolling.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Good trolling.


It has to be. Nobody is that stupid.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> i will be updating on day 45 ...in another 24 days
> 
> stay posted


after another 24 days you wont be strong enough to press the keys on your keyboard :lol:

after 90 days you will look like a barcode


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I have a lot of knowledge been reading since 14 about bodybuilding but I just can't stick to training or dieting


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

ive said it before and ill say it again this is the problem with dnp these days ..just recently its seems to have become the norm with your average 16 year old skinny fat kid whos never seen a gym in his life and has no knowledge of diet and training seeing it as a quick fix to get ripped for summer ..they even seem to skip out all the safer meds like eph these days and jump straight on this ****..its a ticking time bomb in my opinion and id be highly suprized if its not class A by the end of the year


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Shredded94 said:


> I have a lot of knowledge been reading since 14 about bodybuilding but I just can't stick to training or dieting


I'd push the DNP dose up to 500mg a day and add the test and tren in now.

More is always better.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Tasty said:


> It has to be. Nobody is that stupid.


I agree.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> I have a lot of knowledge been reading since 14 about bodybuilding but I just can't stick to training or dieting


without execution, knowledge is absolutely useless

(ps if you had knowledge you wouldn't be trying to look like Mr Eating Disorder 2014)


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Shredded94 said:


> I have a lot of knowledge been reading since 14 about bodybuilding but I just can't stick to training or dieting


Seriously now, just fcuk off.

If this is you showing us the knowledge you've gained though reading then it would appear you can't read and just to make you aware test and tren aren't magic you need to stick to a good diet and train consistently both of which you've just admitted you can't do.


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I'm done talking about it. I'll post pictures I'll prove you all wrong


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Can I ask you a serious question and get a serious reply mate...then I'm gonna get off this thread and leave you to fvck yourself up.
> 
> You've obviously never lifeted and never dieted, but you've come on a bodybuilding/steroid forum and seem to think you know more than all these experienced guys giving you advice.
> 
> ...


Iv never lifted and never dieted...erm sorry? Do u think I'm the op?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I honestly hope you do and it doesn't just end up with you in a hospital bed or worse


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I can tell no one hear has used dnp themselves haha 125mg is a low dose ! You get hardly any sides at all.

Best dnp cycle is 125mg for around 12 weeks


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Shredded94 said:


> I can tell no one hear has used dnp themselves haha 125mg is a low dose ! You get hardly any sides at all.
> 
> Best dnp cycle is 125mg for around 12 weeks


125 is totally unnoticeable for me. Apart from fluorescent **** after it builds up.

250 is also barely there for ME. It's pretty individual but just say your gna stop using it and then everyone will stop whining


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I have although I'm not just skin and bones, I thought you were going to stop talking.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> I have a lot of knowledge been reading since 14 about bodybuilding but I just can't stick to training or dieting


I have just read this thread, and it is very seriously worrying on a number of different points.

1/. DNP and T3 on a cut when you are 6' 3" and look like you weigh the same as one of my arms is lunacy. Simply lunacy. And please don't tell me there are lots of ways to achieve an end goal, as I know there are, but this isn't one of them. My advice would be to stop the DNP and T3 now. Not in 50-something days, right now. Today. Then go and sit down and work out what you actually want to achieve, what your end goal is - even if this is a photo of someone whose physique you admire, it doesn't matter, but have a clear picture of where you want to go. There is so much experience on this forum its unreal. So many people on here that can help you get to that goal, without you thinking that PEDs (performance enhancing drugs = AAS, DNP, T3 etc etc etc) are the way to go. Seriously I've coached people a lot fatter than you, to get to mens health type physiques, without PEDs at all, and without lunacy like DNP as a starting point. DNP does have its uses, and I have used it, researched it and written about it extensively, and you are not a candidate for this drug. Even though you have clearly convinced yourself that you are. Also 90 days, seriously WTF!

2/. You state you've been researching BB-ing since you were 14 - there is not one jot of evidence to show that in this thread. I'm sorry but this looks like you trying to justify your decisions on both DNP and then your muscle building cycle. If you had researched any of the substances that you are talking about, and I mean researched, not read a few articles (and TBH it doesn't look like you have done that either), then you would know that you don't need any of them at this point. Get your ass in a gym and lift heavy weights, eat clean and rest. At your age you WILL grow like a weed. PEDs are not a short cut, despite what you might believe. They are an adjunct to a well conceived and executed training/diet/rest regime. Unless you have those three nailed, PEDs will only cause you problems, not solve them.

3/. If at some point in the future, you decide you have reached your natural potential, or taken it as far as is reasonable and do dive in to the PED world again, then Test and Tren is a bad choice for a first cycle. There are stickies in the Steroids section here that lay out your first cycle in great detail, and the PCT you will require afterwards. All you need is 500mg Test E and perhaps a DBol/TBol kicker. I know of people that have put on well over a stone on this cycle, and a couple a stone and a half, coupled with great nutrition, hard training and adequate rest. Adding in Tren when you have no idea how your body reacts to AAS at all is a seriously bad idea.

4/. You need to listen to advice. I know at 19 you are full of p1ss and vinegar, and no one can tell you anything, and you know exactly what you need to do. In this case you clearly don't. Start listening and learning, if you are serious about doing this then here is the place, above any other forum, where you will get the help you need.

Sorry of this is ranty, but you need to rethink everything, starting with where you want to be, you seem too set on planning a route with PEDs without a clear end point. If you start with the end point the people here will give you the map.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> I can tell no one hear has used dnp themselves haha 125mg is a low dose ! You get hardly any sides at all.
> 
> Best dnp cycle is 125mg for around 12 weeks


No, it really isn't. This is seriously seriously bad advice, please dont repeat it.


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jesus wept. Don't do yourself damage mate. You don't even look like you've tried lifting or eating. Tren... Christ.

^ post above says everything.

Honestly digest that and don't do anything daft. Stay safe OP.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm going to predict the future right now. Bookmark this particular post because everything I say to you will come true. Kids at your age like to think they know everything and also seem more determined to stick to their guns when they're given advice to the contrary, so I know for a fact that no one is going to convince you otherwise and I won't waste my time doing so.

All I'm going to do is show you how wrong you can be even when you're so sure if what you think. If you don't kill yourself with this diet, then it's a handy life lesson to have at the very least.

1). You won't post pics proving us wrong.

2). You won't last the 3 months, and if you do, you will have burnt off all of your fat (making you look seriously ill) and most of your small amount of muscle.

3). You WILL spend at least a month of your bulking cycle gaining back the muscle you've burnt off during this cycle. I highly doubt you've went into this cut with any steroids in your system or any decent experience of cutting, so you will probably wipe away at least 5lbs of lean mass which would take a month or more to gain back.

4). Your bulking diet won't work anywhere near as well as you think it will. You'll basically use your first cycle just to put on enough muscle to make you go from looking anorexic to having the muscle of an average male.

5). You'll probably try tren, abuse it, permanently shut yourself down, go on TRT for life and then make another thread in a years time asking us for PCT help because you've screwed up your hormones, lost all your muscles and can't get a hard on.

Let's see how many of these turn out to be true. Keep us updated.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> I was 196lbs on day 1 .. I have added in 30 mins cardio fasted every morning know
> 
> Bring on 8% bf


I smell bullsvit!!!!

When I asked you at the beginning I'm sure you said that you don't weigh yourself and just go by what you see in that warped mirror you own


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> I'm done talking about it. I'll post pictures I'll prove you all wrong


Okay now I just hope DNP finishes you off. And if you do get to the stage of using tren I hop eyou end up feeling suicidal. Because you deserve nothing better.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Iv never lifted and never dieted...erm sorry? Do u think I'm the op?


Well yeah, it's quite obvious I've mistakenly quoted you instead of the op isn't it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Well yeah, it's quite obvious I've mistakenly quoted you instead of the op isn't it.


Your wasting your time with both op and that Wally mate. Think its time we all give up on this and just hope he is a troll


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

My goal body is joel corry


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

gcortese said:


> Okay now I just hope DNP finishes you off. And if you do get to the stage of using tren I hop eyou end up feeling suicidal. Because you deserve nothing better.


That's a bit harsh.

He's only a kid. We all know what people that age can be like. However, they always end up growing up and accepting they made a mistake - even if they have to learn it the hard way.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> I'm done talking about it. I'll post pictures I'll prove you all wrong


The only thing you will prove is that you are deaf and blind as hell and if you don't take DiggyV advices, you will additionally prove that you are stupid.


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Basically I have gone through a really bad break up, so girls can ****ing do one and I'm going to get shredded and aesthetic as **** !

I have been eating crap foods but I have lost a lot of weight at least 2 inces of the waist and my upper stomach.

I need to create a proper bb diet for cutting. Time to turn this up a notch


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

clean dieting? naaa, useless, up the dnp to 500mg!


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

See that's how dnp is dangerous ... I'm staying at 125mg ! I need a clean diet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Defo a troll.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

@Shredded94


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

OK i have to admit he is a troll..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> See that's how dnp is dangerous ... I'm staying at 125mg ! I need a clean diet


Did you read a word of what I wrote? I am guessing not. Which makes you a fool. I have forgotten more than you know on this subject. I have been working with a well known (within his field) research bio-chemist on DNP for quite a while now (measured in years not weeks or months), and the protocol you think is best, that you are espousing in here, is so wrong it is laughable.

If you do nothing else, do me the courtesy of going back and reading my long post on the previous page. If you have questions ask and learn. If not then just put it into practice.

What you are doing at the moment needs to drastically change.


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Mate forget DNP and Tren straight away, you need to EAT, EAT and EAT


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

It's a troll - don't feed it.


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

No troll can I post a pic of my dnp and t3 then


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

What's the best dnp protocol then?

Ausibuilt has said 125mg for 12 weeks is the best ... You get hardly any sides it's great


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Everyone ignore the troll and they'll get bored.


----------



## killeybh (May 14, 2014)

why bother doing anything like this with your current condition? I don't want to sound like a d**k but so many people are doing it. Go to the gym, eat clean for a couple of years then get on gear when your ready.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> That's a bit harsh.
> 
> He's only a kid. We all know what people that age can be like. However, they always end up growing up and accepting they made a mistake - even if they have to learn it the hard way.


Looking back, yes it was. But I just don't understand when posts like this crop up and everyone is saying the same thing, yet they cannot see that just maybe they are doing it wrong. Or going to do it wrong.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> 125 is totally unnoticeable for me. Apart from fluorescent **** after it builds up.
> 
> 250 is also barely there for ME. It's pretty individual but just say your gna stop using it and then everyone will stop whining


LOL, what brand? I used dhacks and was zombied after 250mg per day! altho I did use it in july!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Madoxx said:


> LOL, what brand? I used dhacks and was zombied after 250mg per day! altho I did use it in july!


Same brand mate. Ran 750mg eod throughout august last year before last minute holiday.

Lost far too much weight tho, was veiny and nasty looking all over lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

wtf OP is actually serious about this :laugh:

if you were set on using test/tren which no-one would be able to tell you different you could have gained mass whilst losing bodyfat if you had "researched" as you said.....


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

How do I post pics I have taken my 30 day photo taken todAy


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't get this twig look lads seem to be going for these days


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> How do I post pics I have taken my 30 day photo taken todAy


you managed to post the pics alright in the first post, mr.troll.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Another zyyz wanna be in the making


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

90 days of DNP? That's 3 months of your life wasted melting away


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

spikedmini said:


> Another zyyz wanna be in the making


I don't think zyzz needed dnp


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I have clicked go advanced and there no atrachment thing ?

Do you have to have a certain number of posts ? But it let me attach photos when creating the thread ?


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Day 1 to day 30 !!

60 more days to go !! Then I start my 90 days of lean bulking on test and tren


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> Day 1 to day 30 !!
> 
> 60 more days to go !! Then I start my 90 days of lean bulking on test and tren


Which one is the before / after?


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

End of the day in 180 days you will all be bowing down to the king


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Get a decent meal in you, jesus, why bother using any sort of gear when you've clearly not put in even a years worth of hard work?

I don't want to put you down or be a C**t for no reason but your initial photo looks like a lot of my mates who don't train, your progress looks like you don't train OR eat.

Bulk!


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Lean aesthetic and shredded is the goal , not a fat ****


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Just wow, this has to be a windup.


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I don't go by weight or scales. I go by the mirror my goal with test and tren would be adding mass without adding fat so lean bulk

And this isn't a wind up, no one can loose that amount of fat in 30 days eating maccys and **** and having no diet haha


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Shredded94 said:


> I havnt got a diet either just eat anything I want but count the calories and eat 2000 cals a day


same as everyone else has said, if youre dead set on using some sort of 'help' to reach your goal, use some test or something to put size on you. You remind me of someone being on the Bear Grylls island program lol

and remember, abs on a skinny guy are like big tits on a fat bird


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

I still can't believe this is genuine


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't think there's much change really to say you've been on dnp over 4 weeks.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Shredded94 said:


> End of the day in 180 days you will all be bowing down to the king


I understand why your girl left you mate, to bad you are not taking peoples advice.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

On the last update by OP which is before and which is after srsly can't tell the difference


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I'm very happy with my progress


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Serious replies please


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Shredded94 said:


> Lean aesthetic and shredded is the goal , not a fat ****


Zyzz fan ?


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

He created this legacy and lifestyle


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> Serious replies please


Please answer our question as to which is the before/after, seriously can't tell. How much weight you lost so far?


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Please answer our question as to which is the before/after, seriously can't tell. How much weight you lost so far?


So it wasn't just me going full potato then? I can see it in the OP but on the previous page there are 2 new pics and literally they look the fuking same!


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

Shredded94 said:


> Hey
> 
> shredding cycle
> 
> ...


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

My diet has been

Breakfast

Sausage bap

Dounut

Lunch

Subway or mcdonalds

Dinner

What ever parents cook

Snacks

Sweets and lucazade

So the 30 days progress is really good haha.

Starting to eat clean on the 1st June tho when I get paid all the way to the 90 days


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Shredded94 said:


> My diet has been
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


I can't even find the words to describe my feelings on this sh!t


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Strong disregard for macros.

If you ditched the idea of eating "clean" as being essential and tracked your macros you could have fitted in most of the above into your diet (obviously not everyday!) and you would have made more progress.

Any reason for not tracking?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol at everyone talking to this helmet.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> My diet has been
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

This really cheered me up....

I can see no improvement in the two photos you posted up.

You wont listen to advice.

Fool.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Why would you go to all this bother of DNP and T3 and really put your health at risk - if you are going to eat McDonald's, donuts and sweets. Surely if you were serious about losing weight the absolute first thing you would look into is how to diet correctly.....


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Money ...

I have hired a online coach, we start on the 1st June that's when **** gets serious. Dieting hard


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

^OP is funny, but not as funny as that attempted embed bro


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> Money ...
> 
> I have hired a online coach, we start on the 1st June that's when **** gets serious. Dieting hard


Money? Awful excuse!

You can learn how to diet for free online. You don't have much money but can afford McDonald's everyday....

Stop making sh1t excuses, start eating better and start training correctly!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

MyronGainz said:


> ^OP is funny, but not as funny as that attempted embed bro


Truly was an epic fail :lol: I tried every friggin way of linking to the image, ah sod it, good ol download/upload will do....


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> My diet has been
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Troll confirmed


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> My diet has been
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

I'm not a troll. I'm out before **** storm kicks off.

I'll be back on day 60 brahs


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> He created this legacy and lifestyle


He had muscle where as you just have nothing but skin and bones fvcking tool


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

just ****ing close this thread, its pointless to keep it open this guy is obviously full of ****


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> This really cheered me up....
> 
> ...


Um, excuse me Mr Diggy, but that's very similar to my diet and I'm making great gains lol.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Shredded94 said:


> Dnp works better at low dose for a long period you get hardly any sides I honestly don't even realise I'm even on it


Why don't you instead of disregard everyone....look into your diet,

I'm not gonna talk bout drug use course that's up

To you, but really eat what I want but keep under 2kcal,

That's either being fvckin idol or just stupid,

If I dieted down on 2kcal of butter a day I would look like sh!t end of

What you gonna do when you "lean bulk"

Keep eating what you want just 3kcal??


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

bail said:


> Why don't you instead of disregard everyone....look into your diet,
> 
> I'm not gonna talk bout drug use course that's up
> 
> ...


What you on about bro? He's gonna have an online coach then, trolololololol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Um, excuse me Mr Diggy, but that's very similar to my diet and I'm making great gains lol.


Oh its great for dem gainz mate :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)




----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Shredded94 said:


> I havnt got a diet either just eat anything I want but count the calories and eat 2000 cals a day


Srs ??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

DiggyV said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> This really cheered me up....
> 
> ...


Beat me too it mate.

Actually ready through your dnp journal the other day and so much info in there. Wouldn't mind doing very much the same as you did with starting at 200mg, then upping to 400mg.

I know for sure 400mg is about my tolerance limit. I'm red hot and sweaty as hell on that but with t3 in I can function and train properly.

Realy like how you set the cycle out


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Beat me too it mate.
> 
> Actually ready through your dnp journal the other day and so much info in there. Wouldn't mind doing very much the same as you did with starting at 200mg, then upping to 400mg.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Oh its great for dem gainz mate :lol:


Yeah, my 12" arms are the business bro...haha!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah, my 12" arms are the business bro...haha!!


Good to see you finally getting some growth in them big guy :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Shredded94 said:


> My diet has been
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


So carbs for breakfast, carbs for lunch, carbs for evening meal, carbs for snacks - youve researched DNP loads yeah?


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

46 day transformation from fat **** to justin bieber status


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Well done, you look like a malnourished child


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You can't be serious. Another 61days you'll be dead I reckon there's fvck all of you.
> 
> How much do you weigh? And how old are you?


This. Get off the drugs, eat some food and lift some weights bro. Holy ****. Keep cutting and your gonna look like a bloomin meth head!


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Aiming for 3% bf


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

right out of auschwitz


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Call me skinny all you want...

I only have another 53 days untill all the fat is gone and I'll be lean as ****.

Then I can fully focus on building up muscle mass whilst staying shredded.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

What a bellend


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Haters gunna hate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Not really, its just comical that you look like most people did untrained at 10 years old and have decided to take a chemical die that's poisonous, when in reality a clean diet and 2 weeks of cardio would have acheived the same. See you on the front page of the daily fail in a few months


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

You'll see me on a mens health cover


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Shredded94 said:


> You'll see me on a mens health cover


Wow you are one naive little child go back to sucking your boyfriends balls


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Shredded94 said:


> You'll see me on a mens health cover


And you're proud of that fact!?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Do as you wish mate as your gonna anyway, just hope that this doesnt end badly for you. You think you know better than some well experienced guys on here who know their stuff.


----------



## Shredded94 (May 11, 2014)

Start with my online coach tomorrow... Eating clean and training hard 5 days a week ...can't wait to lead this lifestyle


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> Aiming for 3% bf


Now you really are taking the p!ss


----------



## rhubarb (May 4, 2008)

Not much makes me laugh out loud but this saga has. You sir, are a complete clown!


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't believe this has gone on as long as it has.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

how lost can one guy be


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Shredded94 said:


> You'll see me on a mens health cover


Just out of curiosity how old are you?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Can't be bothered to read all 21 pages of this..... someone please tell me he's a troll


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> You'll see me on a mens health cover


You are 80 kg of muscle away from that.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

is this retarded thread still going. just ban the cnut


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Shredded94 said:


> Money ...
> 
> I have hired a online coach, we start on the 1st June that's when **** gets serious. Dieting hard


who is he, kate moss?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Shredded94 said:


> It's only 69 days I can cope with being a skinny **** ... Then I'll just lean bulk with test and tren ... You put on more muscle with low bf


True to an extent but the point you're missing is that you can put on even more muscle when you have very little to begin with. I don't think you should be concerning yourself with things like insulin sensitivity when you could reap the hyoooge benefits to be had from beginner gains buddy.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Come on man we need an update.


Dude must be having problems getting WiFi in his grave mate.


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

What a grade A bell-weasel.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Dude must be having problems getting WiFi in his grave mate.


That would be a shame, I'm dying to find out.


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

10/10 if troll.

If not, I hope you die and they blame it on some congenital defect.


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

So your diet plan is non-existent, what happens when you stop dnp and keep eating like a pig or do you plan on continuing to infinity and beyond?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Dude must be having problems getting WiFi in his grave mate.


LMFAOOOO !!!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Entertaining read.

If your goal was to look like a 12 year old who doesn't go to the gym then congrats - well on the way :beer:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Merkleman said:


>


You know it's fake when "DNP Death" and "Quick and Painless Death" are in the same sentence lol


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I just rushed it and made it as random as I could lol.


That is yours? I thought you just found it somewhere haha

Good effort! :lol:


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't mean to be rude but abs on a skinny boy are like tits on a fat chick, they don't count.

Get some muscle on you before cutting.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Fcuk test and tren after shi.t u take now, go for synthol, with ur approach it is just ****ing right for u.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

In for DNP related death.....either that or malnutrition, whichever comes first


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

in b4 death


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

This thread popped into my head just now. Haven't seen or heard anything since he started it. For the sake of his family I hope he was just a troll or he listened and stopped.

Hate to imagine what he must look/feel like if he hasn't stopped if he's still around.

Come on @Shredded94 give us an update


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Updates @Shredded94

#shreddedlikeaskeleton


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Rip op


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Come on op update


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

see this is what zyzz does to idiots like this.


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Dude looks ill in second pic


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

I am sure dude was just a troll. Nobody can be that stupid... unless you've got the brain of a footballer's WAG.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

He's a troll , can we not have a majority vote to the admin to just bann members like this they add zero value to this site.

It could also lead other silly vulnerable people into doing the same


----------

